# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  interclue- предпросмотр сайтов, линков

## drongo

Интересный плагин нашёл для предпросмотра сайтов, линков.
http://interclue.com/tour-get-interclue.html
Пока только для Firefox, хотя для остальных браузеров ведётся работа.Бесплатно как для дома, так и и для коммерческого использования.
Послал несколько предложений для превращения в удобное средства анализа на  зловредность.
Пока там довольно просто- только от установленного файрвокса базу  зловредных сайтов смотрит.

вот  что предложил:

1)html-парсер, с возможностью менять идентификатор браузера/системы.
Если будет через их сервер, тогда чтобы была возможность поставить свой прокси, чтобы не забанили по IP
В итогах, чтобы кроме количества скриптов на странице был виден сам скрипт, если зашифрован- расшифровать  :Wink: 
2) усовершенствовать  линкчекер от дрвеба и linkscanner.explabs.com (Самая большая проблема  в этих сервисах, что они "сидят" на статических IP, их очень легко банят.)
А вот если 
 сделать через прокси, который юзер сам выберет, или через какую -нибудь другую систему (tor, jap и так далее)...

Если есть ещё идеи, предлагайте.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Поставил себе, интересная штука, только вот у нее нелады с кодировкой при предпросмотре сайтов часто  :Sad:

----------


## light59

Штука класная, но с кодировками явно траблы :Sad:  Статистика порадовала)

----------


## XP user

Кроме того, грузит процессор значительно...

Paul

----------


## drongo

> Кроме того, грузит процессор значительно...
> 
> Paul


Можно поставить в настройках "Minimize use of system racecources" & "I'm not in any great hurry"

----------

